# MH over a 36x18x24" H



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm considering upgrading my 33 to an ADA style 67G - 36L x 18W x 24"H (90 x 45 x 60cm H).

I've sorted the shopping list for all the hardware except lighting. Orginally I intended on a HO T5 overtank luminaire but "best" UK models are a pathetic 4 x 24W (22") - rubbish for a 36"L tank and with only 1.4WPG.....

So I fancy MH. I like the look of this - http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=5&mid=10&lan=en&sub=&id=4 The 70cm model with 1 x 250W MH and 2 x 18W T8.

My question is would the light spread effectively over the length of the tank (36"/90cm)?

I understand 2 x 150W would probably be a better option but so far I have not seen any suitable (and in my budget) in the UK.

What photoperiod would you guys recommend too? A 4 hour midday burst using the MH with the T8s running 10 hour straight perhaps?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would definitely recommend a 5-6 hours midday burst with that amount of light. You may have issues with light spread on the outer edges of the tank as you suspect. The generally accepted coverage for one MH bulb is 24" x 24". You might get away with one bulb if you hung the fixture higher than the normal 10-12" above the tank.

The other option is to try to build a fixture yourself if you are the handy type.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

What's wrong with power compacts?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

My suggestion would be to increase your tank length by 10cm (100cm total) and get Arcadia's overtank luminaire (4x 39w T5s). Plenty of light to grow most plants (I have glosso carpets and can't keep up with the glosso maintenance) with two power cords so you can easily do noon burst if you want.

The 100cm long Luminaire would also work over your current 90cm tank, it would just overhang on each end by 5cm.

I've got this lighting over two of my 100cm tanks and I'm really happy with them.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

AaronT - Thanks. My worry with hanging the unit higher is glare. The tank is situated near my dining table and the last thing I want is a distracting light when sitting down and enjoying a family meal.

mrbelvedere138 - There's nothing "wrong" with PC. The issue is with availibilty. ASL do a 2 x 55W overtank luminaire but this only gives me 1.6WPG.

Laith - 100cm 4 x 39W T5 is an interesting idea -thanks. I am disppointed that Arcadia do not produce a 90cm unit with the same lighting as the tubes are 34" (86cm) and would fit perfectly. 

I assume even with a 24" (60cm) depth it would still do the trick? Pity Arcadia don't to a black finish, my cabinet is black. It would have to overlap by 5cm each end as a 100cm tank is not an option. The cabinet is already there and I've got my heart set on a 90H. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

OK.....sticking with the MH for now I've seen these beauties - http://www.giesemann.co.uk/infinity.htm

Obviously I'll have to stick with a 60cm unit over a 90cm but just look at those MH/T5s combos!  Much better than the Arcadia Series 3.


----------

